# Blue Ridge BBQ Festival



## Larry D. (Jun 7, 2010)

Is anyone going to be in Tryon this weekend?  I'll be there as a spectator, and would enjoy saying hello (and putting faces with some of the names on this forum).


----------



## Pickin' Porkers (Jun 8, 2010)

Stop by and say hello to another team from Clemmons.....


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 8, 2010)

Pickin' Porkers said:
			
		

> Stop by and say hello to another team from Clemmons.....


I'll do that!


----------



## Poker Smoker (Jun 9, 2010)

Bayou Poker Smokers will be there ... along with 86 other teams.


----------



## BONE HEADS (Jun 9, 2010)

Boneheads Cooking Team will be there.


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks to Pickin' Porkers for letting me hang out and escape the heat and humidity (and the flies), and to Bayou Poker Smokers for saying hello.  (Boneheads, I saw your team but, unlike the flies, I left you alone.      )


----------



## BONE HEADS (Jun 15, 2010)

Should have stopped by we had plenty of company/flies!


----------

